# T3i vs 40D - No I am Serious



## racgordon (Apr 3, 2012)

I am weighing up the pros and cons of upgrading my bodies, namely a 40D to a T3i, whilst I can still recover some monetary value from the 40D

Leaving aside what I would like, but cannot afford............. Never has a 5Diii and a bag of Canon L Primes disappeared so fast!

I am looking for a body which will give me larger Raw Files with without a huge increase in noise. (I pull them with DXO in a Mac). In addition better low light sensitivity would be a plus.

Although I realize that with the T3i I will lose ergonomically (losing rear control dial) and the interchangeable screen (I use the Grid screen to aid composition) by the numbers it looks as if the T3i has a newer generation imager and image processor and also does not suffer from the noise issues of the 50D.

Whilst I would love the rugged construction that the 40D has, being brutally honest, only my ego can justify this build quality.

Does anyone have any opinions based on using the T3i for stills not Video (real world results as opposed to conjecture)

Thanks

_________________________________________________________________________
EOS 40D, Sigma 10-20/4-5.6 DC, Tamron 17-50/2.8, Canon 50/1.8 II, Canon 40-250/4-5.6 IS, 
Sigma 75-300/4-5.6 APO (Gathering Dust) 580EX-II, Nissin Di866,Di622, Canon G10
Weston Euromaster (when I can't believe Camera's Meter)
Oh, and a bunch of Joe Demb's Flash Diffusers


----------



## tomscott (Apr 3, 2012)

I shoot on a 40D still and never in a million years would I go from an XXD to a XXXD. And tbh the 18mp sensor doesnt have better IQ any better in fact more noisy.. just allows larger printing. So isnt a great upgrade. The 40D hit the spot that many cameras still haven't IMO lived up to except the 5D MKIII. Also the 40D is fairly quick at 6.3FPS the XXXDs are very slow compared

50D wasnt worthy upgrade the 60D is a joke downgrade and the 7D is awesome apart from its noisy and at 100-200 the IQ is no better but has better noise performance.

The XXXDs also are a lot less useable in terms of ergonomics. The only way up is if you want to go crop is a 7D atm but I didnt want it because apart from better higher ISO noise performance the higher def screen and much better AF its not any better really.

5D MKIII is my next aim it is basically a supercharged full frame 40D. Nailed it on the head for me.

So in summary there isnt enough there to warrant a change, for me anyway. I keep an old 350D around as it was my first DSLR and going back to that is painstaking. Love the dual controls on the 40D the XXXDs take longer to switch up the settings.

If i were you I would buy a 7D if you need an upgrade but if like me you dont see a huge upgrade keep hold of it shoots awesome images still.




BMW Z4M Coupe by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Conison Water Feb 2011 by tom_scott88, on Flickr


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 3, 2012)

tomscott said:


> I shoot on a 40D still and never in a million years would I go from an XXD to a XXXD.



I totally agree - that would be kind of wierd

It might be worth buying a 5D classic to go with the 40D. Then use the 40D for sports, and the 5D for the rest. The 5D is good to iso1600 and has more mps as well.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 4, 2012)

The 40D's were just plain wonderful. I had five of them and did not want to let them go. I eventually replaced mine with a 1D MK II, but if you want more MP, the T3i will be fine if it feels right and fits your hand.

Another possibility is to take your old rebel film SLR, or pick one up for $5.00 and use the Canon Customer Loyalty program to get a deal on a refurb 7D (or T3i too, for that matter). The camera you trade in is supposed to be broken, as in a thumb thru the shutter. They did not bother to have me send in my old one, just gave me the deal on my 7D. You save on the order of 15-20% off the Canon refurb price.


----------



## UrbanImages (Apr 4, 2012)

I have a 40D and last year I upgraded to a 60D. Hands down some of the best shots that I've taken are with the 40D. The 40D is good to about ISO 1000, I feel that the IQ is better than my 60D hands down. I would hold on to the 40D and compliment it with a FF, either the 5D I or II. I also shoot with a 5DII, and it IMO it is a great camera. I honestly think that once Canon started packaging video capabilities in their DSLR's, they somehow sacrificed still quality to achieve it. I bought my 40D a week before the 50D's launch and the salesman tried to get me to wait, I wasn't hearing it. The 40D is a great camera, save your shekels and upgrade to a FF.


----------

